

Study finds we misjudge how good women are at math - MilnerRoute
http://news.sciencemag.org/math/2014/03/both-genders-think-women-are-bad-basic-math

======
informatimago
This is NOT maths!

"The job was simple: As accurately and quickly as possible, add up sets of
two-digit numbers in a 4-minute math sprint."

